# 2002 SCDSL Flight 1 Champion - midfielder/forward looking for new team



## Lisa Edwards (Mar 23, 2017)

Having a hard time finding a 2002 team, that is Flight 1 and has a coach that is knowledgeable and experienced in recruiting; but more importantly, is willing to really work with player and help them develop their position.   I just want an honest club coach, do they exist....


----------



## outside! (Mar 23, 2017)

Where are you located?


----------



## Lisa Edwards (Mar 23, 2017)

Huntington Beach


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 23, 2017)

MI @ Beach FC


----------



## VillageIdiot (Mar 24, 2017)

You might want to post this to the 02 group if your daughter is looking for a flight I team and not DA.


----------



## 1-Touch (Mar 30, 2017)

Legends West 02 is a great option. 2 Experienced coaches, with college coaches regularly at practices and games. Finished very well in 1st Tier last year as  new team and looking even more promising this year. DA coaches also looking at West teams.


----------

